# 36 Gallon Bowfront Light



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

You will need 1 or 2 more bulbs to get to low light.


----------



## Titan17 (Oct 27, 2011)

2in10 said:


> You will need 1 or 2 more bulbs to get to low light.


Is there a particular fixture you would recommend? And does anyone think that T5HO would be to strong?


----------



## djscotty (Sep 14, 2010)

On my 36 gallon Bow, I have two Coralife T5NO Dual fixtures.


----------



## Eviltwist (Jun 15, 2011)

I have 2 bulb T5HO 2x24 Watt ( You can see my tank in my signature) tho i will be changing it to 2x39 Watt.


----------



## Titan17 (Oct 27, 2011)

djscotty said:


> On my 36 gallon Bow, I have two Coralife T5NO Dual fixtures.


Beautiful tank. What all do you have panted in there? Is that considered medium light?


----------



## Titan17 (Oct 27, 2011)

Eviltwist said:


> I have 2 bulb T5HO 2x24 Watt ( You can see my tank in my signature) tho i will be changing it to 2x39 Watt.


Love your tank! What is the fixture you have now and which one are you getting next?


----------



## Titan17 (Oct 27, 2011)

I will post up a couple of pics of mine when I get home!


----------



## Titan17 (Oct 27, 2011)

I am thinking I am going to get a Current USA Nova Extreme T5HO 2x24 Watt fixture. I think it will work well for this tank.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

The tank is 30 inches long, and 21 inches high, per http://www.aqueonproducts.com/products/bow-front.htm so you need a 24 or 30 inch long light. To get low light, with no CO2 needed, you need to find a light that will give you about 25-35 micromols of PAR at the substrate, which could be with the light sitting on top of the tank, or hanging above the top of the tank. If it sits on top of the tank, it would be about 19-20 inches from the top of a 2 inch layer of substrate. A single T8 bulb at that distance gives you about 10 micromols, so it would take 3 bulbs to get into the low light range. A 2 x 24 watt FishNeedIt, T5HO light would give you about 30 micromols at that distance, so that is probably the cheap way to go. Or a good quality T5HO one bulb light hanging about 10-12 inches above the top of the tank would also give you about that much PAR. That would cost a lot more.


----------



## Titan17 (Oct 27, 2011)

Hoppy said:


> The tank is 30 inches long, and 21 inches high, per http://www.aqueonproducts.com/products/bow-front.htm so you need a 24 or 30 inch long light. To get low light, with no CO2 needed, you need to find a light that will give you about 25-35 micromols of PAR at the substrate, which could be with the light sitting on top of the tank, or hanging above the top of the tank. If it sits on top of the tank, it would be about 19-20 inches from the top of a 2 inch layer of substrate. A single T8 bulb at that distance gives you about 10 micromols, so it would take 3 bulbs to get into the low light range. A 2 x 24 watt FishNeedIt, T5HO light would give you about 30 micromols at that distance, so that is probably the cheap way to go. Or a good quality T5HO one bulb light hanging about 10-12 inches above the top of the tank would also give you about that much PAR. That would cost a lot more.


Thanks for the killer info. Would it hurt to get the FishNeedIt 30" fixture? I don't want to hang the fixture so I would like to just put it above the tank on the supplied legs if possible. I don't want to do C02. The plants I would like to keep is Amazon Sword, Melon Sword, Anubias Nana, Dwarf Sag, Assorted Vals, and maybe some Riccia. Just saw this earlier today and I am trying to do some research on it now.


----------



## Titan17 (Oct 27, 2011)

Hoppy said:


> The tank is 30 inches long, and 21 inches high, per http://www.aqueonproducts.com/products/bow-front.htm so you need a 24 or 30 inch long light. To get low light, with no CO2 needed, you need to find a light that will give you about 25-35 micromols of PAR at the substrate, which could be with the light sitting on top of the tank, or hanging above the top of the tank. If it sits on top of the tank, it would be about 19-20 inches from the top of a 2 inch layer of substrate. A single T8 bulb at that distance gives you about 10 micromols, so it would take 3 bulbs to get into the low light range. A 2 x 24 watt FishNeedIt, T5HO light would give you about 30 micromols at that distance, so that is probably the cheap way to go. Or a good quality T5HO one bulb light hanging about 10-12 inches above the top of the tank would also give you about that much PAR. That would cost a lot more.


One more question for you I was viewing your chart on par and under the examples for poor reflectors I am almost positive you used the image of a Current USA Nova Extreme T5ho fixture that I have on my 40 breeder. Everyone says that this is ridiculously high light for this tank, however, if I am reading your chart right it is only low to medium light. Am I correct?


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

Titan17 said:


> One more question for you I was viewing your chart on par and under the examples for poor reflectors I am almost positive you used the image of a Current USA Nova Extreme T5ho fixture that I have on my 40 breeder. Everyone says that this is ridiculously high light for this tank, however, if I am reading your chart right it is only low to medium light. Am I correct?


Until someone does a check with a PAR meter I don't know how much light you get from the Nova Extreme light. But, I expect that it will be low to medium light on that tank. You can do only so much estimating by looking at the reflectors. (I also don't know if that light has a good T5HO ballast or one of the cheap ballasts that drive it at lower than HO power.)



Titan17 said:


> Thanks for the killer info. Would it hurt to get the FishNeedIt 30" fixture? I don't want to hang the fixture so I would like to just put it above the tank on the supplied legs if possible. I don't want to do C02. The plants I would like to keep is Amazon Sword, Melon Sword, Anubias Nana, Dwarf Sag, Assorted Vals, and maybe some Riccia. Just saw this earlier today and I am trying to do some research on it now.


I think the 30 inch fixture stil uses 24 inch bulbs. In any case I doubt that it gives any more light than the 24 inch fixture.


----------



## Titan17 (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanks you so much again for all of your help. This is thr best forum I have ever been a part of. I guess I will just get the cheapest one. Both are good looking fixtures.


----------



## Titan17 (Oct 27, 2011)

Hoppy good catch on the 30 inch fixtures using the same bulbs as the 24 inch fixture. Now I am feeling like I am getting ripped off by buying the 30 inch fixture. I also feel like I would be lucky if I was a able to reach medium light with either of the fixtures I am looking it.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

You will be lucky if you don't reach medium light! With that much light it is very hard to avoid algae problems, you need CO2 for sure, and the plants you can grow isn't much different if at all different from when you use low medium light. Around 40 micromols of PAR is a great lighting level to use - you get most of the advantages of higher light, and most of the advantages of low light, except that using CO2 is a very good idea with that much light.


----------



## azjenny (Dec 2, 2011)

Hoppy said:


> You will be lucky if you don't reach medium light! With that much light it is very hard to avoid algae problems, you need CO2 for sure, and the plants you can grow isn't much different if at all different from when you use low medium light. Around 40 micromols of PAR is a great lighting level to use - you get most of the advantages of higher light, and most of the advantages of low light, except that using CO2 is a very good idea with that much light.


Hoppy, (not to thread jack, but) I'm actually trying to figure out this same issue for the same tank (36 gallon bow) right now.... Reading this, I'm wondering what light fixture would NOT take me to medium light and would not put me in the range of needing C02... I don't have the room for C02 at the moment, and really don't want go with anything but low light plants... I'm really trying to figure this out, but I'm nervous that I won't get it right and will end up with too much light and a ton of algae, etc. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Titan17 (Oct 27, 2011)

azjenny said:


> Hoppy, (not to thread jack, but) I'm actually trying to figure out this same issue for the same tank (36 gallon bow) right now.... Reading this, I'm wondering what light fixture would NOT take me to medium light and would not put me in the range of needing C02... I don't have the room for C02 at the moment, and really don't want go with anything but low light plants... I'm really trying to figure this out, but I'm nervous that I won't get it right and will end up with too much light and a ton of algae, etc. Any help would be appreciated.


Thats my boat I have 0 interest in doing C02. Hard to find fixtures to work for us.


----------



## Titan17 (Oct 27, 2011)

I guess after reading over this thread again I should get the FishNeedIt fixture. According to your estimates Hoppy it should be about 30 micromols of par and I should be able to avoid algae and C02. I can tell you that the reflectors on the Nova Extreme are one giant reflector bent into like a W so it kind of gives each bulb a reflector.....if that even makes sense.


----------



## azjenny (Dec 2, 2011)

Titan17 said:


> I guess after reading over this thread again I should get the FishNeedIt fixture. According to your estimates Hoppy it should be about 30 micromols of par and I should be able to avoid algae and C02. I can tell you that the reflectors on the Nova Extreme are one giant reflector bent into like a W so it kind of gives each bulb a reflector.....if that even makes sense.


Hopefully that's right! I was following this thread and thinking that too, but then Hoppy's next post made me nervous! Argh! So much to think about... I just want this perfect low light, low tech, but gorgeous planted tank  And I feel like this lighting thing is the hardest part to pull the trigger on. 
Titan, are you going to be doing Excel or no?


----------



## azjenny (Dec 2, 2011)

Also, what options are you choosing bulb-wise? There are the blue/white options and then the color temp options for the white bulbs? So confused


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

azjenny said:


> Hopefully that's right! I was following this thread and thinking that too, but then Hoppy's next post made me nervous! Argh! So much to think about... I just want this perfect low light, low tech, but gorgeous planted tank  And I feel like this lighting thing is the hardest part to pull the trigger on.
> Titan, are you going to be doing Excel or no?


I still think what I posted is a good choice:



Hoppy said:


> A 2 x 24 watt FishNeedIt, T5HO light would give you about 30 micromols at that distance, so that is probably the cheap way to go.


Since it is for a planted tank, the planted tank version should be used - usually 6700K plus a pinkish color bulb, but 2 6700K or 2 10000K bulbs will also work.


----------



## azjenny (Dec 2, 2011)

Hoppy said:


> I still think what I posted is a good choice:
> 
> 
> Since it is for a planted tank, the planted tank version should be used - usually 6700K plus a pinkish color bulb, but 2 6700K or 2 10000K bulbs will also work.


I didn't see one with a pinkish color? Is that an option somewhere? I saw blue and white only....


----------



## Titan17 (Oct 27, 2011)

azjenny said:


> Hopefully that's right! I was following this thread and thinking that too, but then Hoppy's next post made me nervous! Argh! So much to think about... I just want this perfect low light, low tech, but gorgeous planted tank  And I feel like this lighting thing is the hardest part to pull the trigger on.
> Titan, are you going to be doing Excel or no?


Yeah I plan on doing Excel. I bought a bottle not to long ago kind of as an experiment just to see if I would notice a difference. I can say I have seen faster growth after I started using it.


----------



## Titan17 (Oct 27, 2011)

azjenny said:


> I didn't see one with a pinkish color? Is that an option somewhere? I saw blue and white only....


Unfortunately the 30 in FishNeedIt fixture only offers white bulbs starting at 10000k and actinics. So I would get the 10000k only fixture and swap out one of the bulbs for a 6700k and then use the other 10000k as a backup when the other goes bad.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

Several people have said that a combination of 10,000K and 6700K looks very good. Usually a light sold as a planted tank light will have a pinkish bulb plus a 6700K bulb, but that apparently isn't true for FishNeedIt lights.


----------



## azjenny (Dec 2, 2011)

Hoppy said:


> Several people have said that a combination of 10,000K and 6700K looks very good. Usually a light sold as a planted tank light will have a pinkish bulb plus a 6700K bulb, but that apparently isn't true for FishNeedIt lights.


Last night Simon from Fishneedit wrote me back saying that they did have that as an option, so I might try that. Thanks so much for all your help!

Jenny


----------



## azjenny (Dec 2, 2011)

Hoppy, one more question for you regarding this....
If I were to get the 4 bulb Fishneedit fixture (just using two lights at present), would I have enough with the 4 bulbs if I ever wanted to add C02? Or would I still need to supplement?


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

CO2 helps plants grow better and faster whatever the light intensity is. When you add CO2 to a low light tank, the plants just do better, and some plants that wouldn't grow at all, will then grow, but slowly. A FishNeedIt light with 4 bulbs should give you about twice as much light as with 2 bulbs, which would be medium light. Then you would need CO2 to keep the plants growing and healthy, or algae would certainly take over the tank. I think you would enjoy the tank a lot more, once the excitement of seeing fast plant growth goes away, if you used low light.


----------



## azjenny (Dec 2, 2011)

Hoppy said:


> CO2 helps plants grow better and faster whatever the light intensity is. When you add CO2 to a low light tank, the plants just do better, and some plants that wouldn't grow at all, will then grow, but slowly. A FishNeedIt light with 4 bulbs should give you about twice as much light as with 2 bulbs, which would be medium light. Then you would need CO2 to keep the plants growing and healthy, or algae would certainly take over the tank. I think you would enjoy the tank a lot more, once the excitement of seeing fast plant growth goes away, if you used low light.


I guess what I'm worried about it that at my LFS they told me that I would really not be able to grow carpet plants without C02. I really do want to be able to do carpet plants, they make a tank for me. I am going to possibly do a separate thread about this, but I want to know what my options are, if there are any, to grow a carpeting without C02. Would Excel help? Or do I need C02, but low lights would be ok, or does it have to be C02 and med/high light?


----------



## Titan17 (Oct 27, 2011)

Here is something that I just thought of...the center brace. The 36 gallon bowfront has a center brace running right through the middle. Will this have a lot of effect on the amount of light that I get? I understand it will have some effect just kind of would like to know how much of an effect everyone would think that it would have.


----------



## azjenny (Dec 2, 2011)

Titan17 said:


> Here is something that I just thought of...the center brace. The 36 gallon bowfront has a center brace running right through the middle. Will this have a lot of effect on the amount of light that I get? I understand it will have some effect just kind of would like to know how much of an effect everyone would think that it would have.


It does create a shadow down the middle. I saw on another forum, someone with this tank had cut out the black plastic brace and replaced it with plexiglass. I was thinking about it, but I won't do it unless I do it before I fill the tank because I'm too nervous about the weight of the water in the tank without the brace, even for a few minutes. However, I do remember them saying that they did the work while the tank was full, so it can be done. Sorry I can't remember where I saw it. 
I don't know anything about actual effect on the growing of the plants though, this was just aesthetic.... :icon_wink


----------



## djscotty (Sep 14, 2010)

If you look at my picture, I was thinking the same thing but you cannot tell that the brace is even there. The light spectrum still looks even.


----------



## squidsquiggle (Sep 27, 2011)

I use one of these, inside a diy gutter fixture. I was lucky enough to have a local store that sold them, so it was much cheaper than the other options I could find. I do have to use co2, and I still get a bit of algae on the slower-growing leaves, but so far it's worked great for me. There's a link to the tank in my signature.


----------



## biglos201 (Jan 28, 2013)

Hoppy said:


> You will be lucky if you don't reach medium light! With that much light it is very hard to avoid algae problems, you need CO2 for sure, and the plants you can grow isn't much different if at all different from when you use low medium light. Around 40 micromols of PAR is a great lighting level to use - you get most of the advantages of higher light, and most of the advantages of low light, except that using CO2 is a very good idea with that much light.


I've awoken this post from the dead! I too have a 36 Gallon with the stock lighting 8000k bulb and just ordered a 17W Florasun 5000k bulb to switch out the stock one. Do you think this will even work for my Roseafolia , Anacharis Narrow leave and and other Anarcharis?


----------



## Chris with fish (Mar 1, 2015)

I am also curious about lighting on a tank this size. I currently have the SolarmaxHE Double 24" T5 Lighting System (14W X 2). Has Dual day lamps at 10,000k and 6700k with a Parabolic Reflector. 

Is this enough light for a low/medium planted tank?


----------

